# Arrow woe?



## VaDeerHunter (Feb 25, 2007)

I have been shooting regionally in competition about 9 years and shot the nationals the last 5. I am currently shooting at 40 pounds, 25.5 inches in BHFS. I have had a couple of bad experiences with TSA damaging my X7's and have been trying to move to carbon, such as X-cutter pros. There are 28.5" long with 190 grn tips and 3 inch feathers but seem to shoot inconsistently compared to the X7's. There is about a 50 grain difference in weight. The same feathers with a 2 degree offset. Am I too light, not enough offset? I know shooting slow and short is a handicap but I have short arms and two rebuilt shoulders. 

Any ideas or advice appreciated.

Pat


----------



## weber300 (Feb 7, 2010)

*arrows*

i would maybe try some full bores that are a liighter spine or some 2315s to keep the durabilltiy of your alluminums up


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Full bores only come in 350 spine as far as can tell.

http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/product/69


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

If I had the X7's (not sure what spine) I'd ship them in tubes to protect them, inside the bow case and use what works...switching shafts, I can't tell you without knowing the spine, but if you match the spine, you should be able to get a good tune, but some of the carbon line cutters are .150 spine, .200 spine, and the X7 2712's are around .265 spine, so the Full Bores at .350 are a great way to go for spine matching...harvest time just came out with a big line cutter that was .400 but sold out to Muddy, so not sure what is going on with them, but you have options. I'd stay with what is working and better protect the shafts you like as option # 1.


----------

